# Hello



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2019)

I thinking it's me not her..... Neither of us are cheaters..... Just **** went sideways..... Maybe my fault


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

welcome to TAM. If you post your story, I'm sure you can get lots of help here! Sorry you are going through problems.


----------

